# What tile wet saw to choose?



## frankster (Apr 8, 2010)

I purchased the DeWalt saw about 5 or 6 yrs ago. Works great for the most part. I find that the 10" blade can be a pain in the neck when you are trying to shave a blade width off the edge of the tile. The blade tends to flex. I went to Lowes and purchased one of those small portable Kobalt wet saws with stand for those jobs where I had to go back to install a couple of small finishing pieces. Paid like $250 for it. I have become to like it so much that it became my number one go to tile saw. Small, lightweight, and cuts like butter. For a tile saw that looks like a modified hand grinder it does an impressive job.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

frankster said:


> I purchased the DeWalt saw about 5 or 6 yrs ago. Works great for the most part. *I find that the 10" blade can be a pain in the neck when you are trying to shave a blade width off the edge of the tile. The blade tends to flex.* I went to Lowes and purchased one of those small portable Kobalt wet saws with stand for those jobs where I had to go back to install a couple of small finishing pieces. Paid like $250 for it. I have become to like it so much that it became my number one go to tile saw. Small, lightweight, and cuts like butter. For a tile saw that looks like a modified hand grinder it does an impressive job.


Try a good blade. The blade that comes with those saws is absolute garbage.


----------



## frankster (Apr 8, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Try a good blade. The blade that comes with those saws is absolute garbage.


 
Ive purchased a couple new blades since I have baught the saw. All the blades I have access to in my local area seem to be real thin to me. Had been looking for a little thicker blade. Any suggestions?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

frankster said:


> Ive purchased a couple new blades since I have baught the saw. All the blades I have access to in my local area seem to be real thin to me. Had been looking for a little thicker blade. Any suggestions?


Raimondi T3 :thumbup:

Thin is not a problem!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

What Tile Boi said.


----------



## frankster (Apr 8, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Raimondi T3 :thumbup:
> 
> Thin is not a problem!


 
Now see, thats what Im talkin about. That looks like the kind of blade I would like in my arsenal.


----------

